# Ruger Precision Rifle



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am considering a purchase and wonder if any of you have experience with it. I am leaning towards 6.5 Creedmore for some long range work on varmints. I just watched a you tube video where they were hitting consecutive hits at 600 yards. Pretty impressive!

GW


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The 6.5 CM is good even past a thousand yards. I've seen people use the RPR in competition and do really well with it. Some companies make pre fit replacement barrels for them which is really nice if you ever decide to shoot a whole bunch. To shoot that far a good scope is important as well. At 600yds with a 140gn bullet there is about 6ft of drop. Shooting at distance also requires being able to read the wind it has a huge influence on the bullets flight. I recently had 2 hits at a 1000yrds with my 6.5 CM but I was aiming 3ft to the left because of wind. Shooting at distance requires you to know your d.o.p.e to make consistant hits.


----------

